# Another amazing painting by our Kim Crabby-Chicken!!!



## ClickMini (Nov 2, 2008)

As I was standing in my arena with a colicky horse this afternoon waiting for the vet to arrive, I got a call from Kim that my painting was done. I just now was able to come look. It is so beautiful I can't even believe it. Kim has done three portraits for me now. One thing I always have her do is put mountains in the background that are meaningful to me. The mountains in the background on this one are the Grand Tetons.

THANK YOU KIM!!! YOU ARE AWESOME!!!


----------



## MinisOutWest (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW!!!! I am SPEECHLESS. It is unbelievable, beautiful, gorgeous. WOW !!!!


----------



## miniaddiction (Nov 2, 2008)

OH WOW Amy that is so beautiful! Kim is SO talented, and Esprit looks absolutely STUNNING as usual, she captured him so well!


----------



## Connie P (Nov 3, 2008)

Very Very Beautiful! I love it!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok that one takes the prize! Spectacular background, gorgeous horse. Amazing. Kim do you paint anything? Just inspired with a thought from another? I'm looking for a piece for the shop, I think...my Treasure is already there, but I don't know what I want.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Nov 3, 2008)

That is beautiful Kim!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, she really captured him!



What a lovely piece. Good job Kim!





Amy, who was sick? Are they okay?





Leia


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you Amy for letting me try and do this painting... I am so happy you like it! Esprit is a beautiful horse.

I am thinking of you and hope all comes back well from the vet hospital!!!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 3, 2008)

It is my big horse Sedona who is sick. Just got a call from Pilchuck and he passed three tiny little piles last night so at least we are heading in the right direction. I slept with my phone in hand, because when I left the clinic we were 50/50 for surgery...very tired this morning. He is my last rideable big horse. The filly I lost on Christmas day last year was his little sister. Poor Sedona, he was so sick last night; I felt terrible for him. He may be able to come home tonight, or tomorrow.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Nov 3, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is wonderful!!! I had to come back (during work) to check!!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh Amy! I'll keep my fingers crossed; you know Pilchuck will take excellent care of him.



PLEASE don't hesitate to call if you need something, I'm happy to come muck out stalls tonight if you need a break to focus on Sedona. (It's dark now so trust me, I won't be working Kody anyway!



)

Leia


----------



## twister (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow that is one beautiful painting of a gorgeous horse and the mountains are a fitting backdrop to him. Well done Kim and Amy you are lucky to have this painting plus you have Esprit





Yvonne


----------



## Mona (Nov 3, 2008)

WOW, that is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## barnbum (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow.


----------



## Miniequine (Nov 3, 2008)

[SIZE=36pt] WOW![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]That is gorgeous![/SIZE]

I want one!!! ok... six!

~Sandy


----------



## Devon (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow that is so absoutely amazing..

Awesome job Kim

And Esprit is SUCH a beautiful horse


----------



## midnight star stables (Nov 4, 2008)

Stunning!

Sorry to hear about Sedona


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful painting

and beautiful horse


----------



## Cara (Nov 4, 2008)

OH MY LORD whats simply amazing, kim you have talent! awesome painting!!! thanks for shareing, and beautiful horse


----------



## Shari (Nov 4, 2008)

That is outstanding!!!


----------



## HGFarm (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice!!! Thanks for sharing that!


----------

